# Cowboy in training



## Brendens_Mom (Oct 24, 2006)

So if the Dalas Stars don't work out, I guess there is always football for the Cowboys.















And every Cowboy is excited when its meal time.. :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 24, 2006)

Aww he's adorable. His eyes look amazing in the first shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2006)

>


 
Wow, could it be I suddenly see A LOT OF CHASE looking at me though this cute little face?
I mean you mixed him well, but here, all of a sudden, I think ... :scratch: ... "Chase, eh!?"


----------

